
How Scylla Leverages Control Theory to Keep Compactions Under Control - rusher81572
https://www.scylladb.com/2018/06/12/scylla-leverages-control-theory/
======
mvallebr
This is reaching state of art status. I always wondered what was the best way
of dealing with such conflicts - this is awesome.

------
agallego
Very cool!

